# NDM Projects... Poor Tans, Blacks, Fuzzy Hairless, etc.



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Lots of photos, so bare with me... I'll try to break them down into sections here.

First, some more photos of my poor U.S. Tans (*Please bare in mind a lot of these photos are overexposed - so the belly appears a lot lighter than it is in real life!* They are still not to UK standards, but I'm still working with them, regardless.

Young Dove Tan buck:









Silver Tan buck:









Agouti Tan buck (breeding for redder pigment in Agouti coat):



























Black Tan doe:









Umbrous Striped Argente Tan doe:









Mismarked Broken Agouti Tan buck (breeding for redder pigment in Agouti coat):


















"Irish" Marked Rex Agouti Tan doe (breeding for redder pigment in Agouti coat):









Black Toe Nails (I am excited about this... sorry... want to share):
Third one down (right foot), black toe nail:









Third one up (left foot). black toe nail:









Some of my mismarked Brokens...these are from me trying to add Satin into the line (they are just carriers):


















Trying to remove butt spots:









(Bad photo sorry)









My best Fuzzy Hairless buck:


















The next generation:
Younger litter (about 3 days old):









Older litter (about 7 days old):
(The one with the weakest tail has the largest ears, a doe)



























Thanks for looking... I have other projects, but I won't bombard anyone with all of them right now.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

You might try new batteries in your camera. The photos are almost all out of focus. Congrats on your improvements, however small they may be!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

WNTMousery said:


> You might try new batteries in your camera. The photos are almost all out of focus. Congrats on your improvements, however small they may be!


I have brand new rechargeable batteries, and they were fully charged when photos were taken. I had the camera on manual instead of auto focus, and could not see very well. As always your comments on photo quality or my projects are quite rude. If you have nothing positive to add to the conversation, then perhaps you can refrain from commenting in the future.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Some people can't see the desert for all the sand .

Very nice mice, as always. I love the black toenail, how did you even see that? I'd need to take pics of their feet and zoom in.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are those fuzzies related to mine at all?
Your buck their is handsome, I like his pot belly. :lol:


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Hairless of any type have their own unique charm. That's the beauty of Fuzzies!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Awww, love some fat baby fuzzies! How totally sweet.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> Very nice mice, as always. I love the black toenail, how did you even see that? I'd need to take pics of their feet and zoom in.


I noticed it before, I was photographing it intentionally. She has two, one on each back foot. I'm shooting for 20. lol

Casey, none of them are related to yours. They go back to my big MIKI FH doe, Smokey, who is now living with Steven, and my Princess and NDM Lightning Tebow (PE Cream Fuzzy) line. He's not really pot bellied, its just the weird way he was sitting in my hand. I had a hard time getting a good picture of him. He's a very active boy, always the first one out when I open the cage, ready to explore.


----------

